# Thinking about moving to the Netherlands...



## TessaR93 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello all, 

So, I have just registered to this site to ask for any help that you could offer . I don't normally do this, I mostly just browse and read others with similar questions and help, but I'd rather ask myself for something I really want .

Anyway, to start with, I am 22 and I live in the UK, but currently unemployed for now. I have a Dutch boyfriend I met online who lives in the Netherlands. And he has visited several times, and I have visited him once - mainly due to the lack of money. I'm going to visit there over Christmas though and he is hopefully going to move from his mum to another place before the end of this year, but we'll see. If not, it may just take me longer. If I can do the steps, I can move there next year... Depending if everything goes right. At first was saying about him moving here, but under circumstances, and me with more lack of money to even move myself to a new house, it might be easier for me to move there. But of course, moving abroad can never be too easy. Always complications. I'm asking these now, so I can try to prepare for the months. 

But moving onto my questions -

1. Is anyone able to give me a step to step basis on what I should do before moving from the UK? And any help when I am in the Netherlands, or what I need to do and apply for? I know about the health insurance there etc.

2. How much money, roughly, would be ideal to bring?

3. Am I able to 'try' to apply for any jobs (for those that don't know dutch at the moment) before I move there?

4. Or, if not above, what about courses? How much roughly do they cost? Like, to learn Dutch etc. or what I want to do.

5. Would it be ideal for me to gradually move the most important stuff from my home in the UK by flight? Or, how much would the moving vehicle be? I mostly have small stuff that I can take on a plane.

Any information can be helpful to me.  We have decided that if it doesn't work out living there for me, then I'd have to come back and he'd be here too. But, he is sure that I'll be able to learn it, as he did teach me a few things already. It is something I really want as well and it is a big step. 

Thank you for taking time to read this, and I look forward to what you all have to say!


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

1- After arrival you have to register as a new resident with the local townhall within 5 days. You will receive a BSN (burger service nummer -> citizens service number) within 1-2 weeks. This number is your unique ID when dealing with authorities, insurance companies etc. So you can use this number to register with healthcare insurance company. Registration with the IND (immigration) is optional. 
2 - There is no legal requirement. 
3- You could start searching in advance (your BF could help) but it would probably be best to fully commit yourself to this when you have moved. Afterall how would you plan on going to a job interview? If they invite you at all (why invite someome from the UK when there are so many applicants within easy travel distance to the company?).
4 - Ranging from 0 - 4000 euro's. You can get yourself selfstudy books or enroll into a language class. What would be best would depend on how good you are at self-studying, how much your BF can help you, how active you are with trying to talk Dutch (and please do tell people to speak Dutch to you, I know that many people will automatically switch to English when dealing with immigrants, but that won't be of much help to you if you wish to learn Dutch!!). 
5 - I'd take most on the plane and get the rest either shipped by mail (DHL etc. ) or perhaps a familymember plans to visit you by car or plan and can bring even more bags, suitcases etc.


----------

